# 2.6.12 and vmware network-failure

## AlterEgo

app-emulation/vmware-workstation: 5.0.0.13124-r1

Host: Gentoo x86, kernel 2.6.12-vanilla. Guest: Windows XP 

Using 2.6.11, all networking between host and guest are fine. 

For 2.6.12: running /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl for kernel 2.6.12 shows no error messages. 

Modprobing and rmmod-ding the vmnet and vmmon-modules works nicely.  /etc/init.d/vmware starts problem-free.

But networking in the guest is dead, without any error messages (on either host or guest). Host and guest can't even ping each other.

If I go back to 2.6.11, all is fine again.

Suggestions?Last edited by AlterEgo on Mon Jul 11, 2005 9:11 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## noganex

Well.. seems like there are more problems with vmware-workstation and 2.6.12.

My network is working just fine, but /etc/init.d/vmware stop doesn't work. It just freezes and can't be killed.

2.6.11.12 -> No problems..  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## AlterEgo

Made a little progress  :Smile: 

The following vmware-networking config has been working for me for years, with kernels up to and including kernel 2.6.11.

The networking config I use bridges the vmware-guest NIC to host-eth0, an interface that is usually up, but not running.

This "just works": networking in the guest system is fine, and the eth0 remains up, but not running.

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:44:2B:xx:xx

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:144 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:19237 (18.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:169 Base address:0x2f00

```

It's just on 2.6.12 that this no longer works: interface eth0 must be up AND running, in order for guest networking to be functional. 

If the interface is juist up, there's no networking.

Remaining questions: what causes this change in behaviour? And why?

Thanks!

----------

## noganex

Strange thing.. I've just switched to 2.6.12.1, reinstalled vmware and it works..  :Confused: 

----------

## user

apply vmware-any-any-update92 to resolve this error:

```

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/bridge.o

/tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/bridge.c: In function `VNetBridgeUp':

/tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/bridge.c:721: warning: passing arg 3 of `sk_alloc' makes pointer from integer without a cast

/tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/bridge.c:721: warning: passing arg 4 of `sk_alloc' makes integer from pointer without a cast

```

----------

## AlterEgo

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

> app-emulation/vmware-workstation: 5.0.0.13124-r1
> 
> Host: Gentoo x86, kernel 2.6.12-vanilla. Guest: Windows XP 
> 
> Using 2.6.11, all networking between host and guest are fine. 
> ...

 

Updated to 2.6.12.2: problem gone.  :Shocked: 

----------

## tibyke

im having almost the same problem:

running gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r4, and networking with vmware just wont work. if i but to any earlier 2.6.11 gentoo-sources version, all work fine.

everything compiles fine when running vmware-config.pl, but yet no networking at all in the virtual machines.

i found a nice thread on this topic at vmware.com: http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=17857&tstart=120

but all that still dont help me: i have any-any 92, and that modification for the driver.c is still not what i need, networking is still not usable in virtual machines.

anyone has some experience/advice/idea?

t

----------

## tibyke

its still not ok even with 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 

t

----------

## paddler

Does an older version like vmware 4 work with 2.6.12?  Just finished gentoo install on my vaio laptop and vmware was going to be the last thing to install. Trying to save myself from wasting time on it if it doesn't work at all.

----------

## yakapiece

Not that it helps much but for vanilla 2.6.11 11 I had to patch it.

----------

## tibyke

gentoo-sources 2.6.11 any version worked just fine (with the approrpiate any-any update), but 2.6.12 r[46] just wont work.

my late last night progress was that it only works if there is a LINK in the network interface which vmnet0 is bridged too.

eg:

i have eth0 for my ISP

i have eth1 192.168.10.x, and vmware vmnet0 is bridged to it.

networking will only work if i have a network link in that eth1 card, and it has link.

_very_weird_

----------

